# wbremprox.dll startup error



## hitchmail (Oct 18, 2008)

I have recently started receiving a quickset.exe - Bad Image error upon startup and the contents say "C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or contains an eror." I have had this computer for over a year now and this is a new message. Anyone know how to correct this?
I have already found the file and tried to replace it; however, another error pops up stating that I don't have permission. I am the admin and owner of the system but "Trusted Source" is the only one who has full control of the system. I have also run CCleaner and all registry files were corrected minus this one.

Any help would be great.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . . .

That driver is part of the Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI). If you do want to delete it, I can most likely help; however, I would suggest that you try to repair WMI first. Bring up an _elevated_ command line - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator | type or copy/paste 1 line at a time and hit enter after each (to copy into the cmd prompt "DOS" screen, right-click at the top, select Edit, select Paste):

```
[B]
net stop winmgmt

cd /d \windows\system32\wbem

ren repository respository-101808
[/B]
```

*You may have to run this command 3x*

```
[B]winmgmt /salvagerepository[/B]
```


```
[B]cd /d \windows\system32\wbem

For %i in (*.dll) do regsvr32 %i

net start winmgmt
[/B]
```
.


If that fails and you wish to delete the file in question - bring up an elevated administrative command line as you did before - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator - then type:

```
[B]cd /d \windows\system32\wbem

del wbemprox.dll [/B]
```

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## hitchmail (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi jcgriff2!

I appreciate your assistance with this. I did follow your instruction on this and received an error that the version of wbremprox.dll may not be compatible with the operating system. All other .dll files seem to have activated fine. I logged in as the admin under the cmd.exe and followed the final code; however, once I attempted to delete I was still denied access. 
Anything else you can think of on this?

Thanks again!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. .

Try to delete the file in SAFEMODE.

Whether successful or not, run the Vista System File Checker/repair utility - SFC.

Bring another elevated cmd/dos prompt up and type *sfc /scannow*

Let it run then re-boot.

Did either do it?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## octav96 (Dec 9, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. .
> 
> Try to delete the file in SAFEMODE.
> 
> ...


Hi. I have the same problem as him.PLEASE HELP ME!!
My error goes like this:C\Windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error.Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator of the software vendor for support. 

I tried everything you told him to do but nothing worked:I can't delete it in SAFE MODE,my scan said there were problems but it couldn't resolve them,I tried to download another but when I try to copy paste it says i need permision(I'm the administrator) and when I tried to delete it in cmd it said acces denied.Please helpm me,but i'd wish you could find a way so I won't have to reinstall my windows.Thnx very much!:heartloveray:ray:


----------

